# How many permanent rocks do you have?



## krielle (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm curious :3 I recently restarted and I have like 5 permanent rocks. 
But I'm happy with their placement. Are you?


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 12, 2014)

I've never counted before, but I think I have 6? Some of them are in annoying places, but I've worked around them so far.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 7.
I go by them everyday and make sure they are still there. I don't want them to leave. :'(


----------



## krielle (Jan 12, 2014)

Interesting  
I wish I only had a couple rocks sometimes though.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 12, 2014)

5. 2 of them have stopped me from building PWPs where I want so far. But i've worked round that :3


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 12, 2014)

Is too many an acceptable answer?

But I have 7 I believe.  xD  I hate the rocks.. but I'm sure I can get used to them or maybe come to like them.


----------



## Dozer (Jan 12, 2014)

I've got 8. Luckily most of them aren't really obtrusive at all.


----------



## Souji (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 6 and most of them are on cliffs so they're not in a way of anything really :3


----------



## kattayfio (Jan 12, 2014)

I have so many. I'm not on my game right now and I haven't counted in a long time, but I think last time I did it was around like 11-13 . I don't really mind them, but since I have so many they take up where I want to put pwps.

EDIT: wait I just checked and I only have 6 ^.^". I think I had around 10 in my old town though


----------



## Improv (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I have 5, two of them are right by my train station though so that kinda ticks me off.

I have one by my town hall, one by my town tree, and one by Re-Tail.


----------



## krielle (Jan 12, 2014)

What? Wow @.@ atleast more rocks create a little challenge for bell shooting and ore finding? 
I used to only have 3 rocks in my old town.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 12, 2014)

From what I can remember... Like 6 or 7 maybe


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 12, 2014)

Enough to annoy the heck out of me for sure. I think my previous town had something like... *counts from memory* 6, where all of them are out of the way. My new/current town has 8. At least half of them are not in good places. ;_;


----------



## jolokia (Jan 12, 2014)

I have five rocks in my town. Their names are John, Paul, George, Ringo and Thulsa Doom.

One of them's in a slightly obnoxious location where I would've liked to replace it with a cedar, but oh well. The others are all tolerable, and I've managed to make one into a kind of feature.


----------



## Libra (Jan 12, 2014)

Nine. I haven't done much landscaping yet so not sure yet if they'll be in the way or not (I'm guessing at least one or two will be, though ).


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 12, 2014)

7.


----------



## Improv (Jan 12, 2014)

_Okay,_​
I just went through town and​checked everywhere and it​turns out that I have _6_
rocks, there is one behind the
town hall ( _as well as in front
of it, one by the town tree,
one by Re-Tail, and two by the
train station._ )​​


----------



## lilylily (Jan 12, 2014)

i have six. 

one's right in front of the town hall, the other one's in front of the train station, the third and fourth are next to re-tail, the fifth is next to my house and the last one's near the town tree place thingie.


----------



## Rendra (Jan 13, 2014)

I have 2 games. 1st has 7 rocks. 2nd has 5 rocks. They don't bother me that much.


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 13, 2014)

8 rocks.

But I have ton of free space in my town ._. so I think it's kinda fair.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 13, 2014)

I have 8 rocks :3


----------



## Cascade (Jan 13, 2014)

I have 7 .


----------



## Toeto (Jan 13, 2014)

I have NINE of them, all in the wrong places.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I have around five.


----------



## Carina (Jan 13, 2014)

I have 5 in my town and I am absolutely satisfied with this number, because if I had more, I would have less space for the PWP.


----------



## oshawott (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I have 7, but only two of them are causing me problems at the moment.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

8

I wish it was 5. ;-;


----------



## ginx1028 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have 4...had no idea you could have that many permanent rocks! Think I would constantly reset my town if I had like 6 or more..


----------



## beffa (Jan 13, 2014)

8, I believe. None are in 'awful' places but the ones by my house look so messy. They're literally right next to each other.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 14, 2014)

Seven..despite that only one is in a bad place.


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 14, 2014)

6, and 4 of them are in bad spots D:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

5 ~  But luckily they are all around the forest area, in no way of anything else EXCEPT one which is in the middle of my path opposite mint's house : (


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 14, 2014)

8 rocks in my town and 3 of them are a thorn in my side


----------



## Laudine (Jan 14, 2014)

Nine D: And I don't even have that much space to begin with.

Brb crying a river.


----------



## nacy (Jan 14, 2014)

i'm not sure how many rocks i have total but i can tell you that there's only one that's placed poorly and disrupts what would otherwise be really cute landscaping around a cool public works project


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I have about 4-5.


----------



## Imbakatten (Jan 14, 2014)

4


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 14, 2014)

Some of mine are placed in the worst places ever, I'm not sure how many I have, I think I have around 7


----------



## EikoPanda (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 6 or 7 in my town and some are in bad spots, but I have worked around them so they're not that bothersome :3


----------



## Farobi (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 6 i think and most of them are in bad spots.


----------



## Reese (Jan 16, 2014)

Wait I thought everyone had the same amount of permanent rocks until just now, I have nine ugh (which based on this thread seems to be the max?) I'm amazed and envious that some of you have as little as four wooow. (On top of that I have four ponds..... no wonder I feel so limited on space sometimes. At least my river is relatively short/unobtrusive...?)


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 5, but before I reset I had 9!


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 7 and a few are in annoying places but I got used to it.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 6, I just work around them.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 18, 2014)

8, and 3 of them are in the bad spots.

I heard someone has a perma-rock removed but I'm not sure how.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 18, 2014)

i have 9 omg but i've memorised all of their spots and they're pretty easy to work around B)


----------



## king1191 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Lucky*



kattayfio said:


> I have so many. I'm not on my game right now and I haven't counted in a long time, but I think last time I did it was around like 11-13 . I don't really mind them, but since I have so many they take up where I want to put pwps.
> 
> EDIT: wait I just checked and I only have 6 ^.^". I think I had around 10 in my old town though




....I have 9 rocks....but you can say I have 10 if you add the ore rock... they get in my way....it takes longer to find the money rock with so many...


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 30, 2015)

5 and none of them are in bad spots for me  Some i'm actually happy that their there


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 30, 2015)

8. I don't really care about where they are, I just ignore them.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Mar 30, 2015)

I have 9 in total, 2 are very close to the train station and they are a pain because I'm trying to landscape that area to sort of give it an 'enclosed' feel with trees, bushes and flowers.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

Way too many. I want 2, idk how many I have, but theyre bothersome


----------



## thetreeismine (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I have 6 but two of them are in-front of town hall xP


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a bunch. Thankfully, none have interfered with my plans too much.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 30, 2015)

I have 9 rocks, they don?t really bother me. Though I wished I could remove at least the one rock near my train station, it sometimes gets in my way. I only have one pond so it?s fair to give me so many rocks I guess c;


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 30, 2015)

I have 9. From what I've read it looks like I got lucky with their placement. Only one is in the way. It's next to the mayor's mansion and blocking construction of the symbolic moat.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 30, 2015)

Haven't counted, but I can tell you right now it's too many. I have this huuuge expanse of pondless space on my map and that was exactly why I chose it. Come to find out there are a bunch of rocks in the middle, where I had been planning to... you know... build stuff. -_-



Karminny said:


> Way too many. I want 2, idk how many I have, but theyre bothersome



Saaaame


----------



## roseflower (Mar 30, 2015)

So 9 rocks seems to be the maximum amount?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 30, 2015)

5. i really really hate 2 of them but i couldn't really justify resetting the map so i'm coping


----------



## SleepingOwl (Mar 30, 2015)

too many T_T


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 30, 2015)

i think i have 5 or 6? two of them are in bad spots though with one being in the center of a path


----------



## kitanii (Mar 30, 2015)

I have 8. They're kind of in bad places, but they haven't gotten in my way yet!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2015)

I actually have quite a lot of rocks in my new town. In my old one, I had around 4 maybe. In my new town, I have like 7. xD I have 4 all around each other. I plan to use that area for the campsite so I ain't even mad. c:


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2015)

i wannan say i have 6 or 7, but i have not counted recently, too afraid to hit flowers around them!


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 30, 2015)

I only have 4.


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 31, 2015)

Uh i haven't actually counted but I guess i'll do that now!  *Several minutes later* 7! I think. Unless I miscounted. But I doubt that. 

Honestly I've been playing since October but I still hunt for the bell rock every day, especially with my noob alts since they're broke lol. Since I have to leave the 8 squares around the rock open so I can actually get all the bells, I've had to build around them and even kindof incorporate them into my layout quite a lot. It might look funky to some people but it works for me so *shrug*


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I have 4 or 5 and only 3 of them really bug me with where they are placed.


----------



## Oakhaven (Mar 31, 2015)

I only have four rocks around town, but they drive me absolutely insane. Two of them are preventing me from building up areas with PWPs that I want, and I really wish that there was some way to get rid of them.


----------



## Aeryka (Mar 31, 2015)

I have 5 rocks, one rock got in the way of where I wanted my second house.. Otherwise the others are pretty much out of the way..

One by copper, one by retail, one by river (that got in the way), one between the town tree and cliff, and one next to town hall.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have 5! I'm so thankful I don't have more because that would make looking for the money rock quite tedious I imagine  luckily two of mine are against the fence, one is on a cliff.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 1, 2015)

I have about 5-6 but none of them are in a bad spot


----------



## Adventure9 (Apr 1, 2015)

So many... T-T

idk like 7 or 8


----------



## okaimii (May 20, 2016)

9. It sucks and I don't know if I should restart my town or not.


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

i have 8  i hate the placement too ><


----------



## leftTBT (May 20, 2016)

---


----------



## MayorBlueRose (May 20, 2016)

I have 5

One rock is where a bridge would of gone, but thats the only annoying rock i have!


----------



## etsusho (May 20, 2016)

I think I have 5. Maybe 6. They're a bit annoying.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 20, 2016)

I don't know, but wow, I had no idea the number varied from town to town. I feel as though I have a lot, in really bad spots at that


----------



## Invisible again (May 20, 2016)

About 7, and some are just in bad spots... I've had the town for years, so I can't reset despite the inconveniences


----------



## Cass123 (May 20, 2016)

I have 8 but only 1 or 2 are actually a problem to town development.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 20, 2016)

7.... I think


----------



## Chicha (May 20, 2016)

- 1 by town hall (admittedly the most annoying rock for me to work with but surrounding it with trees helps so much)
- 1 by the train station
- 1 by retail
- 1 by the left bridge (again, used trees to hide its appearance)
- 1 by the town plaza (I used water paths + flowers to surround it)
- 1 by Tangy's house

6 rocks total. Most aren't bad.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 20, 2016)

i have 7

i have one in front of my town hall a little that's annoying bc i want to put an illuminated arch in front of my illuminated clock to the entrance, but i'll deal bc i still have my illuminated clock/trees in front of town hall that look cute. the rest of them don't get in the way of PWPs.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 20, 2016)

I have 2 and like to keep it that way.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 20, 2016)

I think I have 5


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 20, 2016)

I believe I have 6.


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

Ugh too many..


----------



## Celes (May 20, 2016)

Around 6 I think? Still a lot more than I'd like but way better than my last town.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 21, 2016)

Trying to think without opening my game. 1, in the neighborhood (uggggghhhhh), one in the park, one by the big area of the train station, on WAY to near my plaza and I think that's it, so 4 I believe.


----------



## Thorenia (May 21, 2016)

I have 6 permanent Rocks, that are just too many. The most annoying thing about their placement was when I wanted to set my paths..


----------



## Red Cat (May 21, 2016)

I have 8 in both of my towns, but I'll take the trade-off for a short river.


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2016)

I have 8 in my secondary town Chocolat and 9 in my main town, Vista; I'm not sure about my new town since I have it on hold.
The placement of them in Chocolat is great, while in Vista it's ok...


----------



## Jazznote (May 21, 2016)

I have seven, and most of them are in my northern part of town. So far only one has gotten in my way.


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

I have a rock and a pond right in front of my train station ;u;


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 21, 2016)

I have about five rocks in my town, not sure though.


----------



## wolfie1 (May 21, 2016)

I have like 9 permanent rocks in my town. Luckily they're not that badly placed, except for two. I have been able to work around it, though.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

Too many. -.- But luckily, they're in _okay_ spots because if they weren't, they would bother me for a reaaaaally long time.


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> I have 8 in my secondary town Chocolat and 9 in my main town, Vista; I'm not sure about my new town since I have it on hold.
> The placement of them in Chocolat is great, while in Vista it's ok...



Log into my new town today, not for the rocks.
Moonview has 7 rocks, all in nice spots..but one. D:


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 21, 2016)

I think I only have 8need to check.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (May 21, 2016)

6, if I remember correctly...


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2016)

About 3 or 4. Thankfully none in horrible locations


----------



## Rou Su (May 21, 2016)

I have around 7, and some of them are in the way of things, but I'll have to just work around them


----------



## The_kodo (Oct 1, 2018)

luckely the 7 rocks i have are in semi decent places it could have been alot worse


----------



## Ryumia (Oct 1, 2018)

I have seven permanent rocks in my town.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 1, 2018)

I have seven and I like their placement.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 1, 2018)

I have 7 and most are in good spots. One or two were kind of in the way at first, but with a little extra planning I was able to work them into my layout. I hardly even notice them now.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2018)

My town used to have s bunch. I swear I had at least eight rocks. They were everywhere and in the most obscure places, nonetheless.


----------



## Mellyjane (Oct 2, 2018)

I have six! Never thought to count until i saw this thread. Only one of them is on my divided part of the map (my map has a river that cuts though the middle starting from the right side of the map and going towards the beach but then juts down in the middle of the map (aligned with the town hall) then hooks to the right and juts down again)


----------



## Hat' (Oct 2, 2018)

5 !


----------



## marea (Oct 2, 2018)

I have 5 but only two of them are annoying me.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 4, 2018)

I have 5 permanent rocks. None of them are in a really inconvenient place either, they’re all somewhere along my town’s paths which is nice.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 4, 2018)

Seeing this thread pop up reminded me that I didn't check how many rocks my new town has... if I recall from the top of my head, I think my newest town has.. 6 rocks?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Oct 4, 2018)

I have Eight Rocks, some of them were kind and stayed next to cliffs so find the money rocks would be without needing any holes of bushes but the others were mean one got in the way of perfect places for paths, lol.


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato (Oct 4, 2018)

I have eight rocks in my town. They are kind of annoying (especially looking for the money rock every day). Besides that though, they don?t cause me many problems.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 4, 2018)

I don?t know how many I have. I never rlly counted I thought everyone had the same much


----------



## LaFra (Oct 7, 2018)

I have 6 rocks, i'm pretty lucky i think... i cant imagine a town with 9 rocks. oO 
Only one of mine is a problem, is very close to town hall.


----------



## Zavester (Oct 7, 2018)

I have eight rocks. Luckily, none of them are that big of a deal and lie just one space after where all my paths went. That renders most of them useless money rock-wise but hey, I’d rather that than a rock in the middle of my paths.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 8, 2018)

5 or 6. A couple are in bad places but I can work with them I think


----------



## Candyapple (Oct 9, 2018)

Argh I have too many! Like 6, or 7!! But I always plant a tree in front of them. It works and I pretend they don’t exist lol!!!


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 9, 2018)

I didn?t actually know you could have different amounts. Every town I?ve ever had has had 7 rocks. I thought 7 was always the amount! The more you know.


----------



## Captain Avian (Oct 9, 2018)

I think I have around 6, and a lot of them are in really annoying places ;-;


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 10, 2018)

i didn't know people could have different amounts??? i have 5...


----------



## Sakura625 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have about 8 rocks, all in pretty annoying places ;v;


----------



## gothgf (Oct 11, 2018)

I have 7 amd most of them are in okay places. there's one sitting next to the river in a nice spot that I'm going to make into a little sitting area.


----------



## stiney (Oct 12, 2018)

Whittown has 7, I think my other town has 6? But I'm still not used to that town so I might be forgetting one.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 13, 2018)

I have 6! I haven’t landscaped yet so I don’t know if they’re in annoying places or not.. but 3 of them are mostly out of the way so I’m happy! ^^


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 14, 2018)

I think I have 4 or 5? Most of them I haven't really noticed because I haven't put any PWPs down in my town yet, so i'll have to see. But so far there's no annoying rocks in the way of anything really. Rocks infront of the trainstation are a dealbreaker for me though.


----------



## Zen (Oct 14, 2018)

I definitely have 4. I know exactly where they are. So it’s useful when the imposter rock pops up.


----------

